# Ram Board is here!



## Ram Board

JohnFRWhipple said:


> I buy my Ram Board at Dicks lumber here in North Vancouver for my bathroom and fireplace renovations. We have never been let down and I have dropped "Tons of ****" on it.
> 
> Today I used it for a shameless Dicks Lumber Plug and wanted to post a picture and thank you to you guys.
> 
> I love that I can recycle it and I love that I don't have to worry about a slip of a wrist costing me all my profit in a job.
> 
> All my clients are impressed and love this attention to detail...
> 
> Give it a try men if you haven't all ready.
> 
> JW



Thanks JW! We are very happy to hear that our product is meeting the standards for those it was designed for. Would you mind if we posted this picture on our facebook fan page? We have a "creative uses for Ram Board" photo album we just started and would love to put this in there with a short description.

-The Ram Board Team


----------



## RemodelKing

Hey Ram Board,
I just saw on this Remodelcrazy that you gave someone a t-shirt. Can I get a t-shirt since I am the first to ask for one on CT? :laughing:


----------



## JustaFramer

Well hell I am probably the first one on CT to use it. I should get a shirt too. :whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I'm interested in some of this. How about a group buy deal?


----------



## Snobnd

I have 3 Projects coming up and I intend to use 1 roll - I will let you know how it holds up..

2 are Residential and 1 Commercial ( A lot of people are going to walk on this Product).


----------



## Ram Board

Snobnd said:


> I have 3 Projects coming up and I intend to use 1 roll - I will let you know how it holds up..
> 
> 2 are Residential and 1 Commercial ( A lot of people are going to walk on this Product).


Thanks for giving us a try! Your feedback is important to us! 

-The Ram Board Team


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I got my local pro build to look into it today. They are getting some samples I can take a look at. Might order some up for future work if the stuff works as advertised. Looks impressive so we will see.


----------



## MSLiechty

BKFranks said:


> I saw some Ram Board somewhere(can't remember now) must have been at least 6 months ago. It was at a supplier.


 It was probably Ghanahal or Austin hardwoods


ML


----------



## patles17

*Hi Ram Board*

This sounds like a great product, will have to take a gander.
Nice to meet you.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

*Protecting your floor with Ram Board*

If you need only a small amount of Ram Board here in North Vancouver give me a call.

I'll sell you some.

The most important thing to do is to insure the Ram Board does not have any dirt or loose grit under it.

This can slide and scratch.

We clean the floors, dry them and then lay the Ramboard.

Tape the edges if it's safe and enjoy the protection.

I have dropped drills and trowels and the Ram Board has saved me every time.

Please do your part to save our landfills. Please take your Ram Board back to the recycle depot. Here in North Vancouver they accept it.

If you can transport yours in your car - I'd like to help out. Give me a call and I'll fetch it next time we do a dump run....


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

John how many uses you got out of it before it's no good?


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

*How many times can you reuse it...*

I have reused Ram board many times. You need to be careful that you don't dirty the bottom side with the top side if you roll it up.

We often cut it into 6' lengths and these can lay back to back and go to the next job.

I have Ram Board down on a job for over a year. My client keeps wiping it down and does not want it removed. It was luck they did because the pest control lady dropped an attic hatch and it blew out the Ram Board and tore it.

The first time i have every seen something break it.

The floor was fine and the clients thrilled - we just refinished these old floors 2 years back...

Ram Board rocks...

If the Dude that works for Ram Board is in Vancouver me and the boys need new Tee's.

I'm an XL and both my young soldiers wear M

I'll get you some nice Propaganda shots


----------



## CliffBuilder

dang, I thought i was the biggest fan of Ram Board. You are certainly giving me some competition, John 

I reuse Ram Board all the time as well. The trick is, as John said, to keep the bottom side clean. At first I thought because it was paper type product that it would tear easily or not withstand impact...boy was i wrong!


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

*Using Ram Board to protect your finished bathroom floor - Vancouver, BC*

I think I'm the biggest fan of Ram Board there is!

I have been using this for a couple of years now. I found it after looking into Greener Building practices and after wasting hundreds of dollars of my own money fixing Boo Boo's.

There is no reason to damage a floor. The biggest scratch producing "Habit" in this trade I believe is the "Foot Slide". Sliding a work bucket, tool box, ladder or any heavy object with the foot is quick and fast but risks scratches in the finished floor.

Take this out of the equation and you can work quick and fast and respect your clients home. 

Love it.

If you want to try some and need only a small amount I have tons. Give me a ring and I will save you some from my next recycling run. You can clean the Ram Board with a lightly damp sponge and reuse it over and over. When you recycle these sheet inspect the underside very carefully for sand, stone, metal fillings and such.

Post your pictures men - lets see these stuff in action!



Watch the Video Here


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Well I got me self a roll and I was surprised to see it was just cardboard lol. Pretty dam strong cardboard though. I'm about to go outside and test it to destruction. Curious to see what this stuff can take.


----------



## Ram Board

BCConstruction said:


> Well I got me self a roll and I was surprised to see it was just cardboard lol. Pretty dam strong cardboard though. I'm about to go outside and test it to destruction. Curious to see what this stuff can take.


So BCConstruction, how did our board hold up to your tests?


----------



## Snobnd

Well I laid the Ram Board down yesterday, and it allready took a good Impact, Floor Sander droped on the way in the House, Hoping for the best when I remove it at the end of the Job.

What are you guys seeing for Pricing on this Product??


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

*Careful with your installation of Ram Board - and others*



Snobnd said:


> Well I laid the Ram Board down yesterday, and it allready took a good Impact, Floor Sander droped on the way in the House, Hoping for the best when I remove it at the end of the Job.
> 
> What are you guys seeing for Pricing on this Product??


I would remove the tape you have connecting the Ram Board to your finished floor. Better to us another piece and tape the Ram Board to the baseboards not the floor.

If the floors are new and received natural light care should be made to cover the entire area. Most finishes on hardwoods will yellow or deepen when exposed to natural sunlight. Consider this when leaving your Ram Board down for long periods - best to cover the entire area.

Nice work...

Thanks for the work Tee's - the shirts many loose the sleeves and they will not be as clean. Love the packaging - I'll hand out those sample sheets for sure.

Thanks again..

JW


----------



## Snobnd

The Ram board will only be in Place for 4 Days, We finnished this floor 3 Mo ago. Now we are doing 5 other rooms.

I just taped the Pice by the Door to keep it in place. 

Thanks for the Heads UP!


----------



## Ram Board

We are glad to see you are enjoying the shirts, John. :thumbsup:


----------



## sbcontracting

Sorry to dredge up an old thread 

Does this product work ok on carpet? I've been using basically an 18" roll of mover's tape works ok but is a b*tch to get down. Once it's down it's down. But curious how Ramboard would handle being on a cushy surface.

Oh - and I will be your number 1 Ottawa fan on CT  I'm going to start using this stuff after I came across this thread and product reviews. Can I get a T shirt now? 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Ram Board

Hi Mike!

Ram Board was really designed to be used on hard surfaces. Having said that, Ram Board has been effectively used on commercial grade or low pile carpet, but it really wont offer the same protection.

What kind of work will you be doing over the carpet? Are you just protecting the area from foot traffic?


----------



## sbcontracting

It's general protection against: mudding/paint/dirt/traffic. 

I generally roll out the rubber mats with a nylon coating for the general area, and when I want to clear the area at the end of the day so the HOs can have their house back. But I've started using the plastic carpet protector rolls - basically an 18" wide roll of Heavy Duty scotch tape.... but it's a pain to put down and is difficult to get right into the corners. 

Suggestions?


----------



## RhodesHardwood

Welcome to CT


----------



## Ram Board

Ram Board is ideal for protecting floors from mudding/paint/dirt/traffic, especially with our new Spill Guard™ technology.

Even though a lot of contractors use Ram Board on carpet, before you go out and buy a bunch of rolls, go get one and try it in a small area to see if that gives you the protection you are looking for.

Does that help?


----------

